# Pets on Facebook



## Rebecky (Nov 13, 2010)

Is it lame? Or do you have the guilty need to make your pets a Facebook page? I felt my rats deserved their own pages... They are looking for other four legged friends, if any of your pets have facebooks, tell them to add my Roxy and Rizzo!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001736617223

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001664916278


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL....none of my pets have thier own page but I have a traveling bear named Yukon who does. He even has friends on his that I don't !


----------



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

Lmao my rats have facebook too. 
I honestly couldnt help myself, i thought it was so fun. it still is :')

bear and jolt will add yours for sure


----------

